# what HP ammo should I get for HD?



## SwooshOnLn (Jan 1, 2009)

I have plenty of FMJ ammo I can take out to the range to have fun with, but when It comes time to go home and get my baby ready in case of the event of a break in, I want to have her loaded with some real nice Hollow Point Ammo. What are some GOOD brands for this? I only need 20 bullets to fill both my clips, so I can stand to buy 20 rnds of some real nice HP ammo. What grain should I get? 165? Is "40 S&W Federal LE Tactical EFMJ" any good? Or what about "40 S&W Hornady LE Close Quarters (CQ)"

thanks in advanced


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Any of the major brands will work. Do yourself a favor and do not get to wrapped up in brand and bullet grain. Any premium load from companies such as Remington, Speer, Federal, Wichester etc. will do the job. As long as you hit what you are aiming at, the ammunition used is a secondary concern.

Also, your handgun comes with magazines, not clips. Minor detail but worth being aware of.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

You might want to consider buying more than 20 rounds if testing the ammo before you rely on it is a concern to you.


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

this is what I use...http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/handgun/golden_saber_HPJ.asp :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> Any of the major brands will work. Do yourself a favor and do not get to wrapped up in brand and bullet grain. Any premium load from companies such as Remington, Speer, Federal, Wichester etc. will do the job. As long as you hit what you are aiming at, the ammunition used is a secondary concern.
> 
> Also, your handgun comes with magazines, not clips. Minor detail but worth being aware of.





unpecador said:


> You might want to consider buying more than 20 rounds if testing the ammo before you rely on it is a concern to you.


What they said. Any major brand will do what it needs to do, but you're going to want to put a few boxes of that ammo through your gun to make sure your gun likes it. Expensive? Yes. Worth the money? Yes. The range is a far better place than a defensive situation to find out your gun and a brand of ammo are incompatible.


----------



## Domanfp (Dec 30, 2007)

I like the federal HST (i think) and speer GD for HD and carry use.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I personally run about 200 rounds of SD ammo through a carry gun to verify function and POA.

Because of the expense of this, I look for 50 round boxes of SD ammo that I can purchase at a good price in quanity. I don't get hung up on a particular brand. I've found that modern SD ammo is all quality stuff. I look for a good deal on a particular caliber and then function test it in my carry gun to verify 100% reliability.


----------

